

Ask HN: What is the best computer for programmers? - solipsist


======
foob
I think that you'll need to be more specific to get the answer that's right
for you. Are you talking about the hardware, OS, or both? What languages do
you program in? Are you planning on developing for mobile devices and if so
what sorts? Are you going to use it in an office setting or on the go? This
information is all very relevant.

~~~
mbrzuzy
Yeah, this is a very arbitrary question.

------
nuclearsandwich
To each's own. But you will pry my ThinkPad running Archlinux from my cold
dead hands and the first eight of you to try will be bludgeoned to death with
it. The ninth will have a perfectly functional, if cracked, laptop.

------
gexla
Terminal into a remote server and use the remote install of VIM then pretty
much any computer will do.

